# Maxima "Weight Forward" Carbon Arrows



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought a dozen of them six months ago and I love the arrows.They blast right thru deer too


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

the only arrows i shoot


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

I have tried these and honestly they are my favorite by far. I noticed they would penetrate my target further than any of my other arrows shot from my bow, the problem I have with them is price. I can get a set of arrows for half the price that do the job. I love Maxima's but I cannot afford them and I would really hate to lose a $12 arrow.


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

Carbon Express MaxHunter 250/350 arrows are the best, with their built-in weight forward, they can't be beat, and yes they do cost more, but they are worth every penny or dollar in this case you pay for them. I believe that I may have about 24 of these arrows 250/350.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

I've been on the fence about buying these because I dont believe in celebrity endorsments. I'm now off the fence and will pick up a dozen of these to finish out the season.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

Tried others and always come back wish I would have learn ed this a long time ago would have saved alot of cash. The best there is!


----------

